# 1st attempt at product photography PLEASE C&C!!!!!



## thierry (Mar 1, 2011)

--


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Mar 1, 2011)

Overall very good!
The last image, I d like to see a little fill/bounce on the right side. Otherwise & overall well done!!


----------



## thierry (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2011)

The second one looks like it could use more DOF, but otherwise I'd say job well done.


----------



## thierry (Mar 1, 2011)

^ I agree, I realized that once I pulled it up on my computer. Thanks man! :thumbup:


----------



## adarlingshot (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty darn good) the bag is great!


----------



## orljustin (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there supposed to be a cyan cast in the background in different areas in all but the last?  That looks like you don't know how to white balance, or possibly how to isolate, depending on the intent.


----------



## AustinPhotographer (Apr 6, 2011)

There does seem to be a slight cyan tint to a few of the images. If there objects are color-balanced, there may be another, cooler light source hitting your backdrop. When I first started shooting still life, I was working at an ad agency that hated hearing me suggesting we spend any money on photography, so I built my setups out of garbage I found in their back storage room. 

One thing I found that worked great is a pane of glass suspended over a posterboard, gradually bent at a 45 degree angle and held in place by taping one end to a wall and the other to a desk. Hit that background posterboard with a flash, or just set your stuff up outside in the shade, and you'll get great separation. It's particularly useful when you've got a LOT of images to shoot, and don't want to spend hours masking in PhotoShop. 

If you like still life photography, I'd invest in a lightbox when you get a chance. I use mine a lot, and paid something like $50 for it. A few examples: 

BEX Runner Austin, Texas Commercial Photography | Justin Wallace Photography

Lightpod:

INT297 Interfit Photographic Studio Light Pod, Translucent Shooting Box, Medium, 17" x 20" x 27"


----------



## thierry (Apr 6, 2011)

yea this is old enough to where i have improved 200% since these pics were taken.. thanks for commenting..


----------

